# Murphy bed plans



## hilltocquen (Jan 16, 2012)

hello i looking for foldaway (Murphy) bed plans


----------



## hilbilly (Dec 30, 2011)

hilltocquen said:


> hello i looking for foldaway (Murphy) bed plans


Hi,
Rockler (rockler.com), has plans and hardware for both side and vertical beds. See page 91 of their Jan 2012 catalog.
Have fun.

Stan (hillbilly):jester:


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

I just did 2 like Murphy beds, Wall Bed Mechanism for space saving. Design Wbs Distribution

Here is my "DIY step-by-step" 
RIP_Ray lit escamotable- horizontal Murphy's bed - YouTube

I have to had some English commantarys (will do it) 

Hope that help
Ray


----------

